# Strong opinions of lycra racing tights?



## Ricksom (Feb 2, 2004)

I was bored and posted "Experiment: First Pair of Baggy Shorts" in the General Discussion forum, and found a large number of people (both male and female) offended by standard black lycra tights. I was shocked!

Perhaps it is that the majority are Americans, who on average are more conservative than Canadians. Most surprising, was that there are a number of men who are offended by riding with other men wearing lycra tights :eekster: . Does this hit a hot button with anyone here?? Or is it a matter of personal preference what we wear, and we Canadians could not care less what others wear (short of seeing someone ride with cut-outs exposing hairy bare buttocks, as witnessed at one 24 hour race :yikes: :ciappa: ).

Anyway, I am trying to get used to my first pair of baggies, which feel like wearing a skirt (not that I have much experience with that  ). The extra big air scoops do feel kind of tingly when the wind blows across my private bits  . 

But I would like to know if wearing my tights causes some people to keep their distance from me  .


----------



## mtbmeister (Oct 14, 2004)

*Funny you should post this...*



Ricksom said:


> I was bored and posted "Experiment: First Pair of Baggy Shorts" in the General Discussion forum, and found a large number of people (both male and female) offended by standard black lycra tights. I was shocked!
> 
> Perhaps it is that the majority are Americans, who on average are more conservative than Canadians. Most surprising, was that there are a number of men who are offended by riding with other men wearing lycra tights :eekster: . Does this hit a hot button with anyone here?? Or is it a matter of personal preference what we wear, and we Canadians could not care less what others wear (short of seeing someone ride with cut-outs exposing hairy bare buttocks, as witnessed at one 24 hour race :yikes: :ciappa: ).
> 
> ...


Hey Rick,

Actually, I witnessed the bare arse you saw too...And actually, I have been wearing baggies for a few years with the occasional lycra. And I am actually considering going to only lycra next year as I am in need of some new shorts. I had some issues trying to take timing chips out of my pockets in transition areas this past summer that I could do without. Sliding it under the lycra is pretty handy and easy access. Also, I started to find the occasional shorts hang up on the seat. Not to mention, a tight fitting race jersey looks slightly out of place with baggie shorts. If anyone is offended by it, I don't get it...Big deal, they're tights and if you want you can notice the male package as we say...Each to there own is my $0.02.


----------



## Johnny Hair Boy (Jul 11, 2004)

*I saw that thread*

Lycra is way more comfortable for riding. Some people don't like the look of them but they perform much better. Personaly I don't care what other people wear on the trail I don't care if they wear anything at all, just go ride.


----------



## Damone (Sep 21, 2005)

When I first started riding I only wore lycra (many years ago) but as I got older I switched to baggies and haven't looked back. If I find the right pair as some fit better then others, I try and buy a couple more. If guys want to wear them so be it (yes I'm Canadian) but I'd much rather see girls in them. Like JH said get out and ride and not worry what you or others are wearing as long as you are having fun.

D.


----------



## SuperNewb (Mar 6, 2004)

If one doesnt like wearing lycra then just shove sock down there... 
I dont have any problems with seeing ppl wearing them (aside from some ppl that shouldnt be wearing them) 
The benefits of wearing lycra shorts on really hot days is noticable too.


----------



## superlightracer (Feb 11, 2004)

Ricksom said:


> But I would like to know if wearing my tights causes some people to keep their distance from me  .


To quote 'style man' from a bicycling mag from 4 or 5 years ago, "Cyclists are not cool. The only people who think cyclists are cool are other cyclists."

As long as you dont take the lycra out of cycling context its no problem. But if you start showing up to Leaf games or formal dinners in lycra then people will keep their distance.

Those that keep their distance at races/cycling events are probably battling some inferiority complex or gender security issues. screw em all.

If you need justification to wear lycra, try going down a technical descent in baggies.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## 1440Brad (Apr 26, 2006)

*I saw your thread also*

Maby they are homophobic...


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

It was an interesting read, Rick. Did you read the link to the Women's lounge that was posted?  Might want to re-phrase the part about women.

My take;

I wear baggies. I am insecure about my "skinny-ness" and don't feel comfortable in lycra. Actually, that's a lie! :eekster: (big deal!) I've never even tried lycra, but I already know that no matter how comfortable it might be (and I really ee the pro's here) I won't feel comfortable in it. Yes, I do have issues, thank you very much. :crazy: ut: (let's not discuss my CamelBak, okay?!?!?!)

Having pockets is important to me, so that's another vote for baggy shorts. Having a seperate inner and outer (Pearl Izumi Titan, outer shell with padded _"chamois"_  ) means I can also change the outer if I so please ..... not that I ever do. Why PI doesn't sell them seperate i'll never know. :madman: Gotta be a money-grab.

I've only ever had _one_ instance where my short gave me a problem and that was caused by my not paying attention and not doing up the draw-string to keep them up. Other then that my long legs give me little issues with getting my butt way behind the seat when need be.

I don't care if other riders wear lycra or not. If they like it then good for them ..... whatever it takes to get out of the trailhead and onto the trails. :thumbsup:


----------



## SSteve F (Jan 15, 2004)

*I'm sorry.....*

......but there are certain people who just shouldn't wear lycra. Once the scales top around 190lbs, I think they need to go before a committee of their peers for approval before they are allowed out in pubic. I have seen sights that have scarred me for life.


----------



## robbbby (Oct 1, 2006)

I always wear 'baggy' shorts when riding. I did however recently pick up a road bike so I think I am going to have to make the switch for when i'm out on the roadie, i'd probably look kind of dumb wearing baggy shorts on a road bike.
As much as I like my normal shorts I have no problem with other guys wearing lycra/spandex, it's just part of the sport.


----------



## SSteve F (Jan 15, 2004)

I rest my case...


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

*i say diapers - forget lycra or baggies...*



SSteve F said:


> I rest my case...


diapers are sexy, will not get caught on the saddle, no need to wash them, no need to run in the wood to relieve self... need i say more????

here is a picture from a private collection that belongs to one of our own... he rides manly bike during the week, but on the weekend - he goes back to his true love as seen in this picture...


----------



## teebor76xc (Sep 2, 2004)

*well...*

...i've been wearing lycra for years and never has the scale been so nice to tell me that i am under 190 pounds! I'm not cool, i'm a flute toting band geek!

Lycra dorks unite!


----------



## SSteve F (Jan 15, 2004)

osokolo said:


> diapers are sexy, will not get caught on the saddle, no need to wash them, no need to run in the wood to relieve self... need i say more????
> 
> here is a picture from a private collection that belongs to one of our own... he rides manly bike during the week, but on the weekend - he goes back to his true love as seen in this picture...


So the name of his company refers to his riding attire? Interesting...........


----------



## Satan2 (Nov 3, 2005)

Lycra on a bike is like speedos on the beach. If its on women = awesome. If its men = just plain wrong. :thumbsup:


----------



## doozerdave (Aug 24, 2006)

SSteve F said:


> I'm sorry......but there are certain people who just shouldn't wear lycra. Once the scales top around 190lbs, I think they need to go before a committee of their peers for approval before they are allowed out in pubic. I have seen sights that have scarred me for life.


Hey now! Some of us 190+ guys aren't fat! haha... Now if you're worried about other people getting jealous because they can see the cuts in my quads and hams then that's a whole different problem. 

-Dave


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

*we want to see your picture...*



doozerdave said:


> Hey now! Some of us 190+ guys aren't fat! haha... Now if you're worried about other people getting jealous because they can see the cuts in my quads and hams then that's a whole different problem.
> 
> -Dave


without it, it is all trash talk... besides, nogears is collecting pictures of his riding buddies... dont ask - i dont know the answer...


----------



## SSteve F (Jan 15, 2004)

doozerdave said:


> Hey now! Some of us 190+ guys aren't fat! haha... Now if you're worried about other people getting jealous because they can see the cuts in my quads and hams then that's a whole different problem.
> 
> -Dave


That's why I think we need the committee. I agree some guys can pull it off, while others should not be allowed out after dark (in case small children/old people should stumble across them)

The committee can make an unbiased decision, taking all emotion out of process.

I don't think this should apply to men only, but the 190 benchmark may need to be adjusted for woman


----------



## doozerdave (Aug 24, 2006)

SSteve F said:


> That's why I think we need the committee. I agree some guys can pull it off, while others should not be allowed out after dark (in case small children/old people should stumble across them)
> 
> The committee can make an unbiased decision, taking all emotion out of process.
> 
> I don't think this should apply to men only, but the 190 benchmark may need to be adjusted for woman


haha... there is no such thing as an unbiased decision, especially with a topic like this! But a committee is still a good idea, biased or not, the burning eyeballs and waking nightmares have to stop! 

-Dave


----------



## Johnny Hair Boy (Jul 11, 2004)

Having a 190 pound weight limmit opens other problems. Nicole Ritchie in lycra would be far more frightening than say Rosane Barr.


----------



## SSteve F (Jan 15, 2004)

Johnny Hair Boy said:


> Having a 190 pound weight limmit opens other problems. Nicole Ritchie in lycra would be far more frightening than say Rosane Barr.


AndrewTO covered this earlier........ Skinny and lycra is also scary combination. We will have to set a lower limit also.


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

*okay boss...*



SSteve F said:


> AndrewTO covered this earlier........ Skinny and lycra is also scary combination. We will have to set a lower limit also.


you seem like a good candidate for a committee chair... as a member of your constituency, i want to see your plan and program, executive rules, rules of the game etc.. everything and anything relevant to your position.

thanks in advance.


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

I wear baggies most of the time. When I race or I road ride, lycra is my best friend. Unfortunately I no longer have a lycra-worthy body, so I am not as comfortable as I used to be. But a couple of years ago I could still pull it off without shame. This is my contribution to the nogears collection.


----------



## SSteve F (Jan 15, 2004)

osokolo said:


> you seem like a good candidate for a committee chair... as a member of your constituency, i want to see your plan and program, executive rules, rules of the game etc.. everything and anything relevant to your position.
> 
> thanks in advance.


Boss&#8230;..Says who?

I was merely expressing an opinion (as you do on an internet forum) that I think it is a good idea that potential lycra wearers go before a committee.

Whilst I appreciate the nomination of chair, I think it is fair that we wait for the votes to be counted from the committee members, before we decide who will be chair.

As for my nomination as committee member, I think you know my position. Lycra looks good on some people and can be scary on others. Before we let anyone out in public unsupervised, they need the approval of the committee. If rejected, baggy clothes are your only option. Quite simple really&#8230;.

I'm sensing you are a "larger" lycra wearer.....am i right?


----------



## Bill Payer (Mar 14, 2005)

Satan2 said:


> Lycra on a bike is like speedos on the beach. If its on women = awesome. If its men = just plain wrong. :thumbsup:


Hear, Hear!! :rant:

I do not care how comfortable spandex is or how "well it performs", if you do not have a timer on you... leave it at home or cover it up! I do not need to see that kind of detail on any dude. :yikes: Simply pull a practical pair of looser shorts over top! (which is what I do, I am not saying that a lycra short does not work well, but a light pair of track shorts overtop does not deminish the performance and allows others to look you in the eye when they talk to you)

A speedo might be more comfortable and perform better too, but I would not know... :blush: and unless you also swim competitively, you should not know either. I know that guys on my school swim team still had the sense to wear surf shorts when they went to the lake with their buddies, please have the same kind of sense (and consideration for others) when you are not at a bike race. :ciappa:


----------



## Ricksom (Feb 2, 2004)

*All in fun*



AndrewTO said:


> It was an interesting read, Rick. Did you read the link to the Women's lounge that was posted?  Might want to re-phrase the part about women.


My wife likes my body in lycra, and so do many other women her age (late 40's). So that's good enough for me.

I'm way beyond being attractive to those sweet young ladies (although what they wear makes me reminisce of the glory days of the 70's). They seem to like really conservative men. Believe me, there is a huge difference between younger and middle aged women. Ever hear stories about "cougars", well a lot of these women are "LIONS" :arf: . Beware of the single ones!
Unfortunately, I doubt there is one woman older than 40 in any of these forums.


----------



## Johnny Hair Boy (Jul 11, 2004)

Bill Payer said:


> Hear, Hear!! :rant:
> 
> I do not care how comfortable spandex is or how "well it performs", if you do not have a timer on you... leave it at home or cover it up! I do not need to see that kind of detail on any dude. :yikes: Simply pull a practical pair of looser shorts over top! (which is what I do, I am not saying that a lycra short does not work well, but a light pair of track shorts overtop does not deminish the performance and allows others to look you in the eye when they talk to you)
> 
> A speedo might be more comfortable and perform better too, but I would not know... :blush: and unless you also swim competitively, you should not know either. I know that guys on my school swim team still had the sense to wear surf shorts when they went to the lake with their buddies, please have the same kind of sense (and consideration for others) when you are not at a bike race. :ciappa:


If you don't like it don't look at it, and putting a pair of baggies over a good pair of lycra shorts dos deminish the perfomace. I wear both but lycra is more comfortable hands down I only wear baggies when I am planning a put put ride. Also I would think it would be easier to look a guy in the eye who is wearing lycra for the simple fact that you do not want to look anywhere else.
I have no idea why so many people get all worked up about what others where on the trail. I have seen people riding with jeans on at Albion hills and they were on nice bikes not just campers out for spin..


----------



## nogearshere (Mar 7, 2005)

freaks all!
if you know what kind of shorts i am wearing, will wear or have worn in the past...screw off. please.

that said, i prefer the double. lycra base with a baggy cover. on the trails i like the pockets, i like the coverage. with the right baggies they never cause me grief in technical trails. this may be different at oggie/supa type speeds, i just wouldnt know.

i did make the mistake of trying this theory on the road...now i go pocketless on the road...i can feel the eyes on me...

where is victor? he is constantly sporting torn spandex on tuesdays...and yes i notice...it burns my retnas!


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

SSteve F: *I'm sensing you are a "larger" lycra wearer.....am i right?*

I don't know osokolo, but I doubt he is too "large" for lycra. Anyway, if one is large enough to "look offensive" in lycra, then no baggies and jersey will ever fix that problem. Frankly if I see a large person riding (mtb or road), I tend to give them all the respect in the world. They are clearly trying to get in shape and that goes a long way in my book.


----------



## Ricksom (Feb 2, 2004)

*What the...*



Bill Payer said:


> I know that guys on my school swim team still had the sense to wear surf shorts when they went to the lake with their buddies,


You in school ????? I thought you were an older guy with over 10 years work experience as proclaimed in another post.

That explains why you've never wore anything tighter than diapers of your infant years. Oh, I'm digressing.....

O.K., let's dig deeper into your thoughts.
_Well, let's not....._


----------



## nogearshere (Mar 7, 2005)

Ricksom said:


> You in school ????? I thought you were an older guy with over 10 years work experience as proclaimed in another post.


maybe he's a teacher???

put the matches down, we can dunk him later and see if he floats...


----------



## SuperNewb (Mar 6, 2004)

Whats with ppl saying how they dont want to see "other parts" and whatnot? I thought you went out biking for fun and not staring at other guys "packages" but whatever floats your boat I guess.


----------



## Bill Payer (Mar 14, 2005)

Ricksom said:


> You in school ????? I thought you were an older guy with over 10 years work experience as proclaimed in another post.


I am old... I didn't say this was yesterday 



Ricksom said:


> You've got a hot date coming up (or hot committed relationship...whatever).
> You know it will end up in the bedroom....or wherever.
> She will be wearing some hot revealing lingerie/swimwear/skimpy tight thingy.
> You will be wearing...........
> ...


*and how does what you wear on dates relate to what you wear to ride in?* I think we are spotting the flaw in the whole lycra clan, they are too busy thinking about dates and cougars, this is about riding your bike not your bits.

...and I am really concerned about the guys deciding if other dudes are "lycra worthy" or not. :skep:

but whatever, I am not here to judge. I will take Hairboy's advice and continue to "look away, look away"!


----------



## Bill Payer (Mar 14, 2005)




----------



## superlightracer (Feb 11, 2004)

serious said:


> SSteve F: *I'm sensing you are a "larger" lycra wearer.....am i right?*
> 
> I don't know osokolo, but I doubt he is too "large" for lycra. Anyway, if one is large enough to "look offensive" in lycra, then no baggies and jersey will ever fix that problem. Frankly if I see a large person riding (mtb or road), I tend to give them all the respect in the world. They are clearly trying to get in shape and that goes a long way in my book.


cheers to that.


----------



## SSteve F (Jan 15, 2004)

Bill Payer said:


>


The case for the prosecution now rests......

PS Which one is oggy?


----------



## Ricksom (Feb 2, 2004)

O.K., touché......
That crosses the line for me. Non black tights only look good when you are actually riding the bike and don't get off.

Interesting how it is even between lefties and righties. Maybe we should put a poll on that........


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh common, that is a great picture.  

My wife had a great laugh and suddenly wanted to take up mtb riding. :eekster:


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

In usually save the tight shorts for races, or group rides.


----------



## Ricksom (Feb 2, 2004)

Your right, somebody should reprimand that guy.....I'll take care of it.


----------



## canadian-clydesdale (Oct 13, 2004)

If you ride a bike you're looking alright by me! 

As a big fella who occaisonally sports the lycra (i really like the chub hugging comfort of bib shorts) I don't care if your leering eyes find it objectionable, i'm out to ride not be scrutinized by fashionistas!


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

*hmmm, yes.. "larger lycra wearer"...*

sounds pretty impressive...



SSteve F said:


> Boss&#8230;..Says who?
> 
> I was merely expressing an opinion (as you do on an internet forum) that I think it is a good idea that potential lycra wearers go before a committee.
> 
> ...


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

*group rides????*



rkj__ said:


> In usually save the tight shorts for races, or group rides.


we dont need to know any more details...


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

osokolo said:


> we dont need to know any more details...


wasn't planning on sharing any more.


----------



## prod (Mar 16, 2006)

Just picked this new oufit up at the bike show, whadya think? Was real cheap.

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Ricksom said:


> O.K., touché......
> That crosses the line for me. Non black tights only look good when you are actually riding the bike and don't get off.
> 
> Interesting how it is even between lefties and righties. Maybe we should put a poll on that........


Uuuuuhhhmmm, Rick, I think you're staring at that pic that Steve posted WAY TOO HARD!!!! :eekster:

We don't _really_ need to go into such private detail, do we?!?!?!??! :nono:

Do tell, Rick - do cougars ride bikes?

Hey, folks, don't forget that weight limits NEED to have height taken into account! If I was a foot shorter i'd be normal looking. Oh, I mean, i'd have a normal looking physique. (I know i'll never look quite normal with my mug    )


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

prod said:


> Just picked this new oufit up at the bike show, whadya think? Was real cheap.
> 
> ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


Last time I looked little white boxes with a red X were free. 

Unfortunately you need to register on that forum to share. (maybe for the best?)


----------



## prod (Mar 16, 2006)

AndrewTO said:


> Last time I looked little white boxes with a red X were free.
> 
> Unfortunately you need to register on that forum to share. (maybe for the best?)


Previous post edited for your viewing (dis)pleasure 
Now walk the plank, or else....


----------



## Ricksom (Feb 2, 2004)

AndrewTO said:


> Do tell, Rick - do cougars ride bikes?


Nope, sorry. They prefer men.

But they do drive sports cars, SUV's, and motorcycles.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

prod said:


> Previous post edited for your viewing (dis)pleasure
> Now walk the plank, or else....


AAaaawww, DUDE! WTf>!>>!?!?!>!><<!<!>! My [email protected][email protected]@@!!!!

There's something wrong with you and Steve. You guys sound like you should have a "group ride" with Peter and Oggie! :eekster:  

And NO we don't want any pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yikes:

I gotta do something to save this thread ..... nevermind. Can't post any of them - too risky. :nono:


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

*group rides welcome...*



AndrewTO said:


> AAaaawww, DUDE! WTf>!>>!?!?!>!><<!<!>! My [email protected][email protected]@@!!!!
> 
> There's something wrong with you and Steve. You guys sound like you should have a "group ride" with Peter and Oggie! :eekster:
> 
> ...


we'll put it in our schedule.. only lycra allowed though...

andrew, you enjoyed it way back... what happened in the meantime? got a girl? tsk, tsk...


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

osokolo said:


> we'll put it in our schedule.. only lycra allowed though...
> 
> andrew, you enjoyed it way back... what happened in the meantime? got a girl? tsk, tsk...


Tsk tsk yourself. I've NEVER worn lycra - bike clothes or otherwise. :nono: Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## prod (Mar 16, 2006)

AndrewTO said:


> Tsk tsk yourself. I've NEVER worn lycra - bike clothes or otherwise. :nono: Not that there's anything wrong with that.


Sounds like someone is in denial.
Come out of the closet man, we will understand.
Dont worry, a thick enough chamois will hide any cause for insecurity.


----------



## SSteve F (Jan 15, 2004)

AndrewTO said:


> You guys sound like you should have a "group ride" with Peter and Oggie!


Not too sure what you are suggesting here, but the "visual" is not a pretty sight


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

*yeah, no kidding...*



prod said:


> Sounds like someone is in denial.
> Come out of the closet man, we will understand.
> Dont worry, a thick enough chamois will hide any cause for insecurity.


i am glad i am not the only one seeing and recognizing this...


----------



## Jouko (Mar 3, 2006)

I wear lycra 95% of the time. I see no advantage in the baggies other than pockets. Lots of disadvantages from getting caught on the tip of the saddle to heat. If you don't want to see what I'm packing, don't look. 

I really don't care and I'm used to the ridicule anyhow - I get it from my wife and kids every day I pull on the lycra.


----------



## Ricksom (Feb 2, 2004)

*That was fun....*

and too funny. Had a good laugh with you guys 

Found a better pair of baggies at the Toronto Bike Show, Fox Base Shorts. Bought them one size too small......fit great on the rear, make legs look normal, and don't show any outlines on the front. Bill Payer and others will be pleased, should I ride alone without the company of my other lycra group riders. 

Man, the things you have to do to get respect 

Next week......strong feelings towards tight fuchsia jerseys.........


----------



## prod (Mar 16, 2006)

Ricksom said:


> ...
> Next week......strong feelings towards tight fuchsia jerseys.........


Dont even go there, girlfriend.


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

SSteve F said:


> The case for the prosecution now rests......
> 
> PS Which one is oggy?


OK, I finally finished vomiting. I was about to argue in favor of Lycra, but Jiminy Cricket! Back when I was swimming you could wear Speedos as tight as you wanted, but there were rules about what you could show, and tricks of stowage to avoid the DQ. Why don't these guys just cut out the nipples, put on leather helmets, and call themselves the Polish National Sausage Team? Excuse me. I think I'm going to be sick again.

Seriously, if you're going to wear baggies, you've got to get some support. .(Nashbar actually has "cycling underwear" in the form of all Coolmax, no opening briefs. I know, I said the "N" word, but it's fast drying and doesn't have a bunch of extra seems to rub against your skin.) There's nothing worse than having a piece of personal equipment find its way between the saddle and your thigh as you're hammering along. It's much worse if the saddle has a flat top and relatively vertical sides (like a lot of low cost and "mountain bike" saddles) instead of a continuous curve like a traditional road racing saddle


----------



## prod (Mar 16, 2006)

When in doubt, I just wear a light pair of baggies over my tighties. :thumbsup:


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

*oggy?*

oh no... i know you like me, but i hate to disapoint you... i do prefer women, not that there is anything wrong with your desires...

sorry... try peter or andrew... if you dont knock on the door, they won't open, for sure...



California L33 said:


> OK, I finally finished vomiting. I was about to argue in favor of Lycra, but Jiminy Cricket! Back when I was swimming you could wear Speedos as tight as you wanted, but there were rules about what you could show, and tricks of stowage to avoid the DQ. Why don't these guys just cut out the nipples, put on leather helmets, and call themselves the Polish National Sausage Team? Excuse me. I think I'm going to be sick again.
> 
> Seriously, if you're going to wear baggies, you've got to get some support. .(Nashbar actually has "cycling underwear" in the form of all Coolmax, no opening briefs. I know, I said the "N" word, but it's fast drying and doesn't have a bunch of extra seems to rub against your skin.) There's nothing worse than having a piece of personal equipment find its way between the saddle and your thigh as you're hammering along. It's much worse if the saddle has a flat top and relatively vertical sides (like a lot of low cost and "mountain bike" saddles) instead of a continuous curve like a traditional road racing saddle


----------



## skihillguy (Mar 29, 2004)

I say that if they make the lycra in ur size and it fits then wear it. I have trouble with baggies getting caught on my seat and since i have big thighs I also find that I can't get my full pedal stroke. 

And now y'all are worried about fuschia jerseys....... Which of you is man enough to go and ride a pink bike??? Pink is the hottest colour this year. In snowboard gear and as well as Bikes. I see Specialized actually has a pink Epic offered for 2007!


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Oggie and Cali - stay the hell away from my doors. Front door, back door, driver's door ..... all of them. There's a "No Soliciting" sign on all of them ..... it's a long, skinny finger pointing upwards from the middle of a fist. 


Doug - PINK?!??!?! Oh man, you gotta stop looking at the '03 brochures. :nono: Oh, btw, if you start seeing camo all over the place, that's the '04 stuff. When you start seeing carbon then you're getting close. 


Going to MEC tomorrow after work. Gotta buy some "stuff". I'll have a look at the lycra shorts and pants. Maybe if i'm lucky I won't scare the customers away. "EEEEK!!!! A scarecrow in tights!!!!!!!!!!!"   Otherwise i'll stick with my legs warmers ..... that's as lycra as i'm getting. :thumbsup:


----------



## skihillguy (Mar 29, 2004)

Ahhh c,mon Andrew....aren't you one of those metrosexual types in Toronto??? Specialized is making some kewl pink bikes as well as KONA! 

07 is gonna be great year... are you man enough to be seen riding a pink bike?????

We got some snow up on the mtns but the biking isn;t finished yet. I still ride to work everyday. And plan a couple of more good rides before i hop on the board


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

*Andrew is cute with leg warmers...*



skihillguy said:


> Ahhh c,mon Andrew....aren't you one of those metrosexual types in Toronto??? Specialized is making some kewl pink bikes as well as KONA!
> 
> 07 is gonna be great year... are you man enough to be seen riding a pink bike?????
> 
> We got some snow up on the mtns but the biking isn;t finished yet. I still ride to work everyday. And plan a couple of more good rides before i hop on the board


i know... hairy boy got caught glazing at Andrew's legs not that long ago...


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

osokolo said:


> i know... hairy boy got caught glazing at Andrew's legs not that long ago...


I sooooo don't wanna know what you guys were talking about tonight. I mean, I don't mind being the center of attention every once in a while, but not THAT kind.

Now, if it was Mere or Mystk, that's another story. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1mystk (Sep 28, 2006)

AndrewTO said:


> Now, if it was Mere or Mystk, that's another story. :thumbsup:


I have been lurking and have tried to stay out of this topic!

I personally would prefer baggies for myself - had bad luck finding either for a reasonable price at the Bike show in my size... wearing tight jeans and wearing tight spandex are two different things ...

Andrew - Leave my buns in tight shorts out of this conversation!:ciappa:


----------



## Johnny Hair Boy (Jul 11, 2004)

osokolo said:


> i know... hairy boy got caught glazing at Andrew's legs not that long ago...


I'm not a leg man


----------



## nogearshere (Mar 7, 2005)

osokolo said:


> i know... hairy boy got caught glazing at Andrew's legs not that long ago...


aye, but now the cold weather is rolling in...time for man tights...grown men shaving legs and sporting leotards...why is it ******** throw bottles at cyclists again???

after a late lap at albion i wore my baggies over my man tights and hit main street station a coupla fridays ago ...it was biker night...interesting...


----------



## 1mystk (Sep 28, 2006)

nogearshere said:


> ...time for man tights...
> 
> ...it was biker night...interesting...


Darn I missed you in man tights:madman:

I would have no problem blending into biker night, next time you can walk in there with me Noggs and I'll give them the hand signal that you're with me and you're OK


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

1mystk said:


> Darn I missed you in man tights:madman:
> 
> I would have no problem blending into biker night, next time you can walk in there with me Noggs and I'll give them the hand signal that you're with me and you're OK


watcha doin' with bikers girl?

you know these guys wearing hells angels or bandido jackets are tough company? I wouldn't go there with Noggs in tights - they'd steal your boy and molest him right in front of you... tsk, tsk...


----------



## nogearshere (Mar 7, 2005)

osokolo said:


> watcha doin' with bikers girl?
> 
> you know these guys wearing hells angels or bandido jackets are tough company? I wouldn't go there with Noggs in tights - they'd steal your boy and molest him right in front of you... tsk, tsk...


i have them pretty much convinced it is a super hero suit...back from a hard day of fighting crime...i get left alone...all alone in fact.

probably all the broken glass around the table.


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

*i bet $100*



nogearshere said:


> i have them pretty much convinced it is a super hero suit...back from a hard day of fighting crime...i get left alone...all alone in fact.
> 
> probably all the broken glass around the table.


that mystk wouldn't have left you alone...:nono: :nono: :nono: nooooooo way....


----------



## nogearshere (Mar 7, 2005)

osokolo said:


> that mystk wouldn't have left you alone...:nono: :nono: :nono: nooooooo way....


i can see you now oooogles, all green with envy. its not your colour.

no worries pumpkin, plenty of me to go around...i'll still talk to you...spider man suit or not...


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

1mystk said:


> Andrew - Leave my buns in tight shorts out of this conversation!:ciappa:


What?!?!? What'd I say, what'd I say?!??!?!!? Geez, you couldn't know me _that_ well already. :nono:

Okay, i'll keep them out of this conversation and just keep looking at the pictures.


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

skihillguy said:


> I say that if they make the lycra in ur size and it fits then wear it. I have trouble with baggies getting caught on my seat and since i have big thighs I also find that I can't get my full pedal stroke.
> 
> And now y'all are worried about fuschia jerseys....... Which of you is man enough to go and ride a pink bike??? Pink is the hottest colour this year. In snowboard gear and as well as Bikes. I see Specialized actually has a pink Epic offered for 2007!


 I think the problem wasn't specifically with fuchsia, but with any light color. Look at the Polish team photo. The light colors allow for shadows to be easily seen- hence bulges, and as such don't make for the most modest of skin tight shorts.


----------



## 1mystk (Sep 28, 2006)

osokolo said:


> that mystk wouldn't have left you alone...:nono: :nono: :nono: nooooooo way....


Who little ol me? I'm harmless:aureola: Tell him Noggs


----------



## Ricksom (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey folks, time to switch to MSN or the old fashioned phone.


----------



## nogearshere (Mar 7, 2005)

1mystk said:


> Who little ol me? I'm harmless:aureola: Tell him Noggs


harmless, what was the question???


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

*Hey Rocky,*



Ricksom said:


> Hey folks, time to switch to MSN or the old fashioned phone.


take him away... please....


----------

